# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  Free... & a great deal

## the yellow bird

NEW, NEW, NEW... For those who likes to party on a SATURDAY NIGHT at THE JUNGLE, the YELLOW BIRD has a FREE armband, this is for 1 person in a group of 4 checking in at the YB.

Also, to inform you of our SUPER SPECIAL DEAL of US$470. for this month of June which includes: 

 * 7 nights sleep
 * Round trip from airport
 * Free internet access
 * A/c
 * Cable t/v
 * Ocean view
 and a very warm, comfortable and memorable stay............ spoil/treat yourself to this offer or give it as a gift. 

 Call us at 1876 957 4252 for further info., see The Yellow Bird also on Trip Advisor and Facebook




 Have a Great Day

----------

